# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Cần liên kết mở xưởng cơ khí , gia công cắt gọt cnc!

## watashi_82

Hiện nay ! Mình đang cần mở 1 xưởng gia công chế tạo phục vụ cho khu Công nghiệp và liên kết các công ty trong tỉnh về lĩnh gia công cơ khí chính xác. Nguồn hàng phong phú và có tiềm năng mạnh và cạnh tranh giá, Với chiến lược kinh doanh sản xuất có kế hoạch cụ thể. Vị trí mở xưởng đẹp sát trục đường vào khu công nghiệp. Rất mong được sự quan tâm của các anh em đang có dự định  như mình. Quan điểm của Mình là Hợp tác lâu dài, thành công. sđt 0987428887. IB

----------


## Mới CNC

Ở đâu vậy bác?

----------


## watashi_82

Mình ở Lào cai bạn ah!

----------


## huyquynhbk

xa quá nhỉ? tưởng ở HN thì e cũng muốn giao lưu ah.

----------

